# Dirk Nowitzki Fun Facts



## Waqas

-Dirk's sign he does after the game sort of seems like a peace to you all [the crowd], but it's actually an old joke with friends and doesn't mean anything.
-Dirk is a tennis fan and watches ice hockey and football.
-Dirk is laid back on the floor but sometimes emotional, as well.
-Dirk doesn't know how to cook.
-Has never heard of myspace.com. 
-Dirk's new year resolutions are to improve his game and his piano playing.
-Watched the WWF when he was young.
-Favorite song to play on the guitar is Wild Horses by The Rolling Stones.
-Blood type is A.
-Doesn't watch a lot of TV.
-Favorite color is green and blue.
-Was at tall as the teachers by 3rd and 4th grade.
-Favorite songs are Outfield: Your Love, Pink Floyd: Wish You Were Here, Queen: Bohemian Rapsody,
Led Zeppelin: Stairway to Heaven, Stones: Sympathy for the Devil, and AC/DC: You Shook Me All Night Long.


----------



## Cameron Crazy

Thanks for sharing people may think you are a stalker lol..jk GO MAVS :banana:


----------



## MavsChamp

:clap: good trivia...


----------



## Tersk

Out of all the active NBA players, Dirk Nowitzki has the 2nd highest PPG average


----------



## Waqas

What about Shaq, Kobe, LeBron, etc.?


----------

